# Domtom



## yserien

Amigo Domtom, no quiero que nadie se me adelante.Quiero ser el primero en felicitarte por haber alcanzado tu cuarto postversario. No quiero sonrojarte, extenderme entre los mil elogios que te mereces, sé que no buscas el reconocimiento ajeno, trabajas por amor al arte.Sólo quieres servir, ser util. Yo soy un poco como tu, bastante mas torpe y con bastante más leche (mala)
Un abrazo, ya sabes donde puedes encontrarme. Alfredo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Et bien Lluís on en est déjà à 4000  . 
Ça c'est de la vitesse. Heureusement que sur WR il n'y a pas de ...

Mais pas question de ... sur tes ...
On attend avec impatience tes prochains 4000.

Un petò
Martine


----------



## Gévy

Dis donc, Lluis, tu n'as pas honte de le faire trimer comme ça ????

4000 belles réponses recueillies bien sûr ici (tu t'appelles Figuier , petit cachotier, va !) 

A tes quatre mille et au plaisir de continuer à te lire. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡4000 posts! Esto es increíble...*

*Quiero agredecerte querido Lluís toda la ayuda que nos ofreces, y sabes bien cuanto te admiro... tan inteligente y siempre listo para ayudarnos todos. Es un placer leerte, y un honor haber conocido a una persona como tú!*

*¡Felicidades Domtom y gracias de todo corazón!*

*Con todo mi cariño,*
*Cristina*


----------



## Paquita

Lo de siempre ... basta que me vaya un día y zas te pasas...

4000 mensajes

El problema es elegir un regalo para ti entre éste o éste

Sin olvidar ...


----------



## GURB

Estimado Lluís
Qué decirte Luís que no te hayan dicho con tanta gracia y humor _las chicas_ de nuestro foro.
Ya sabes que eres todo un campeón, el plusmarquista mundial de velocidad forera como te lo ha sugerido Martine. Acabas en efecto de batir una marca: la del paso más rápido de los 3 a los 4000 mensajes. 47 días! Sí, sí, ya lo he comprobado! A ver quién se atreve con este nuevo récord! Tu performance -aunque no te guste la palabra- debía haberte merecido participar en... o tener un artículo en la primera plana de ...
Bromas aparte, ya sabes que por mí siempre es un placer leer tus mensajes y compartir contigo conocimientos y opiniones.
Aprovecho para ser el primero en celebrar tus 5000!
Un abrazo


----------



## totor

*todas mis felicitaciones por tu postiversario, lluís​*


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Felicidades Domtom-Lluis por tus 4000, y después de leer a Gurb, me pido "segun" para tus 5000.

Un placer siempre leerte.

Cordiales saludos,
Almudena


----------



## Domtom

yserien said:


> Amigo Domtom, no quiero que nadie se me adelante.Quiero ser el primero en felicitarte por haber alcanzado tu cuarto postversario. No quiero sonrojarte, extenderme entre los mil elogios que te mereces, sé que no buscas el reconocimiento ajeno, trabajas por amor al arte.Sólo quieres servir, ser util. Yo soy un poco como tu, bastante mas torpe y con bastante más leche (mala)
> Un abrazo, ya sabes donde puedes encontrarme. Alfredo.


 
Muchas gracias, Alfredo, por haber abierto este hilo, por felicitarme y ser el primero en hacerlo. No todas mis intervenciones han sido todo lo útiles que se desearía, pero lo intento, claro. No me creo lo de la mala leche, viniendo tú como vienes de Asturias, donde las mejores vacas.

Un abrazo,

Lluís


----------



## Domtom

Cintia&Martine said:


> Et bien Lluís on en est déjà à 4000  .
> Ça c'est de la vitesse. Heureusement que sur WR il n'y a pas de ...
> 
> Mais pas question de ... sur tes ...
> On attend avec impatience tes prochains 4000.
> 
> Un petò
> Martine


 
Muchas gracias, Martine. Lo de la velocidad tiene sus consecuencias. De tanto correr, ya me ha pasado un par de veces que de repente la pantalla del ordenador se pone por un par de segundos negra y hace un destello en forma de raya blanca, me llevo cada susto... Pero hasta que no se estropee de verdad, tendréis que aguantarme, jajaja...

Un petó,
Lluís


----------



## Domtom

Gévy said:


> Dis donc, Lluis, tu n'as pas honte de le faire trimer comme ça ????
> 
> 4000 belles réponses recueillies bien sûr ici (tu t'appelles Figuier , petit cachotier, va !)
> 
> A tes quatre mille et au plaisir de continuer à te lire.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gévy, lo de 4000 bellas respuestas... hay muchas preguntas que yo he hecho también, ¿eh? Y lo cierto es que me gusta más preguntar que responder. Bueno, las dos cosas, pero si respondo puedo equivocarme (que pasa, ya lo creo), y si pregunto recibo una respuesta instructiva y así aprendo. (Claro que siempre se aprende en cualquier caso.)

Un petó,

Lluís


----------



## Domtom

Cristina Moreno said:


> *¡4000 posts! Esto es increíble...*
> 
> *Quiero agredecerte querido Lluís toda la ayuda que nos ofreces, y sabes bien cuanto te admiro... tan inteligente y siempre listo para ayudarnos todos. Es un placer leerte, y un honor haber conocido a una persona como tú!*
> 
> *¡Felicidades Domtom y gracias de todo corazón!*
> 
> *Con todo mi cariño,*
> *Cristina*


 
De nada, Cristina, para eso estamos. Gracias por felicitarme. Por cierto, no soy tan ... ni tan ... , pero gracias por los piropos.

Un beso,

Lluís


----------



## Domtom

totor said:


> *todas mis felicitaciones por tu postiversario, lluís​*


 
Gracias, Totor. Por cierto, tú también has cumplido, los 2000, muchas felicidades. Seguro que, de no haber sido por tu trabajo en ultimar tu diccionario, ya me hubieses adelantado en cantidad de posts. Que vendas muchos ejemplares. ¡Ah!, y eso de "todas"... deja felicitaciones para los demás...

Un abrazo,

Lluís


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Domtom!!*
​


----------



## Domtom

Paquit& said:


> Lo de siempre ... basta que me vaya un día y zas te pasas...
> 
> 4000 mensajes
> 
> El problema es elegir un regalo para ti entre éste o éste
> 
> Sin olvidar ...


 

Hola, Paquita. Pues de todo lo que dices, prefiero que me regales esto porque entonces lo otro vendrá por añadidura (1). En cuanto al tercero, te lo devuelvo con mucho placer.

Petons,

Lluís

-----------
(1) (Al tener que defender mi derecho a llevar lo primero.)
-


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> Estimado Lluís
> Qué decirte Luís que no te hayan dicho con tanta gracia y humor _las chicas_ de nuestro foro.
> Ya sabes que eres todo un campeón, el plusmarquista mundial de velocidad forera como te lo ha sugerido Martine. Acabas en efecto de batir una marca: la del paso más rápido de los 3 a los 4000 mensajes. 47 días! Sí, sí, ya lo he comprobado! A ver quién se atreve con este nuevo récord! Tu performance -aunque no te guste la palabra- debía haberte merecido participar en... o tener un artículo en la primera plana de ...
> Bromas aparte, ya sabes que por mí siempre es un placer leer tus mensajes y compartir contigo conocimientos y opiniones.
> Aprovecho para ser el primero en celebrar tus 5000!
> Un abrazo


 
Hola, Gurb. Muchas gracias. A mí también me gusta mucho leerte y aprendo mucho de tí. Bueno, no creo que haya llegado desde los tres posts hasta los 4.000 posts en tan sólo 47 días (1). Bromas aparte, no es muy meritorio: tenía tiempo, estoy de vacaciones estos días.

Un abrazo,
Lluís

----------
(1) (Ello supondría 80 post / día, ¡¡y yo no soy una máquina!!)


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Domtom, siempre eres de una gran ayuda y tus dudas siempre son de lo más interesantes.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Domtom/Lluís, j'avoue que ton pseudo me fait plus rêver que ton prénom ! 
Félicitations de nuevo! 

Bisettes.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabona Lluis. Un re-crac d'WR. Moltes gràcies per les teves aportacions.

RIU


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades amigo Don Domtom...
Es un placer encontrarte de vez en cuando..., tratando de ayudar con tus inteligentes aportes.

Seguiremos viendonos.

Un beso grande
Rosangelus


----------



## Domtom

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Felicidades Domtom-Lluis por tus 4000, y después de leer a Gurb, me pido "segun" para tus 5000.
> 
> Un placer siempre leerte.
> 
> Cordiales saludos,
> Almudena


 
Muchas gracias, Almudena. Yo también te felicito por tus 1000 posts. Que suerte tienes que estás en Francia, así aprenderás más rápido que yo.

Un beso,
Lluís


----------



## Domtom

Rayines said:


> *¡¡Felicitaciones, Domtom!!*
> 
> 
> ​


 
Muchas gracias, Inés. Me encanta este foro, no sólo me ayuda a profundizar en la lengua y a ampliar mi cultura, sino que se hacen amigos, como vosotros que me escribís aquí y tantos otros más.

Un beso,
Lluís


----------



## Domtom

Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Domtom, siempre eres de una gran ayuda y tus dudas siempre son de lo más interesantes.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
¿Sí? Bueno, en algún sitio debo verter mis dudas, sino me rompería la cabeza dando vueltas sobre las mismas, y yo me aprovecho... Yo también te felicito por tus 3000 posts, seguro que hoy o mañana los alcanzas.

Muchas gracias,
un abazo,
Lluís


----------



## Domtom

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Domtom/Lluís, j'avoue que ton pseudo me fait plus rêver que ton prénom !
> Félicitations de nuevo!
> 
> Bisettes.


 
Hola, *Karine*, muchas gracias. Mi pseudo lo elegí deprisa, porque estaba impaciente en convertirme en un miembro de *WR*, pues enseguida intuí que sería un foro muy interesante y que me podría ser de gran ayuda para mis traduciones de aficionado. No me equivoqué. Elegí un lugar al azar, ojos cerrados, sobre un mapa de Francia, y caí sobre esas islas que me muestras.

¿Hace buen clima, sí, en Dom-Tom? A mí esos sitios me dan miedo, pienso que si hay ciclones y tal, pero sé que es fruto de mi ignorancia.

Un beso,
Lluís


----------



## Domtom

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Enhorabona Lluis. Un re-crac d'WR. Moltes gràcies per les teves aportacions.
> 
> RIU


 
Hola, RIU. Moltes gràcies. És cert que faig aportacions, però no escric gairebé mai al fòrum de català. Reconec que seria profitós per a mi de fer-ho, i que de vegades podria ajudar a d'altres. Però encara que soc nadiu català, no conec profundament la gramàtica. Així que pugui, compraré algun llibre, primer per al meu propi servei (em farà bé aprofundir en la llengua), en segòn lloc per buscar respostes a preguntes dels altres o poder fonamentar les meves amb objectivitat. Ho intentaré.

Hola, RIU. Muchas gracias. Es cierto que hago aportaciones, pero no escribo casi nunca en el foro de catalán. Reconozco que sería provechoso para mí el hacerlo, y que a veces podría ayudar a otros. Pero aunque soy nativo catalán, no conozco profundamente la gramática. Tan pronto como pueda, compraré algún libro, primero para mi propio servicio (será bueno para mí profundizar en la lengua), en segundo lugar para buscar respuestas a preguntas de los demás o poder fundamentar las mías con objetividad. Lo intentaré.

Una abraçada / Un abrazo, 

Lluís

-----

PD: ¡¡¡Piedad !!! ¡¡Ahora no me lo hagáis traducir al francés  !!


----------



## Domtom

ROSANGELUS said:


> Felicidades amigo Don Domtom...
> Es un placer encontrarte de vez en cuando..., tratando de ayudar con tus inteligentes aportes.
> 
> Seguiremos viendonos.
> 
> Un beso grande
> Rosangelus


 
Hola, *Rosangelus*. Muchas gracias. Por cierto, has cambiado de avatar, ¿no? ¿No me tendrías envidia ?, ahora eres un oso como yo  , sólo que tú eres real, yo de peluche, jo, qué rabia... 

Bueno, un beso,
Lluís


----------



## ROSANGELUS

jajajaja   , No por dios, nada de envidias, es admiración! queria parecerme a ti 
pero es dificil


----------



## bb008

*¡FELICIDADES OSITO DE  PELUCHE!*​


----------



## chics

*¡ F e l i c i d a d e s D o m t o m !*
*Por tus 4000*​


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades por tus excelentes aportaciones. Vamos *a por* otras 4.000!! Contamos contigo.


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> *tus dudas siempre son de lo más interesantes.*


 
Comparto al 100% esta opinión, interesantes porque nos hacen pensar y eso... de vez en cuando... está bien. 

Muchísimas felicidades querido Lluís, un gran maestro para muchos entre los que me incluyo en primer lugar.


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Bb008*, *Chics*, *María Madrid*, *Krolaina*.

*Bb008*, no te hagas ilusiones, ese osito de peluche no es para los bebés  (como puedes suponer, bromeo, por tu pseudo bb-008).

*Chics*, he tardat en adonar-m’en, però al final ho he vist: derrera els teus “Por tus 4000 mil” s’amaga el meu retrat, m’has posat verd però et perdono, hehe.... Moltes gràcies també perquè sempre que pots respons els meus 


*María Madrid*, ok, vayamos a por 4000 más, pero creo que ya no voy a correr tanto, porque, como ya profeticé en mi respuesta a Martine, 




> Lo de la velocidad tiene sus consecuencias. De tanto correr, ya me ha pasado un par de veces que de repente la pantalla del ordenador se pone por un par de segundos negra y hace un destello en forma de raya blanca, me llevo cada susto... Pero hasta que no se estropee de verdad, tendréis que aguantarme, jajaja...


Y es algo que ya ha ocurrido, pero... de nuevo vais a tener que aguantarme, jajaja..., porque los Reyes Magos, que se han adelantado, me acaban de traer otro monitor. Por cierto, esta vez es una pantalla plana, por fin no tendré que consultar mis diccionarios sobre las rodillas.

*Krolaina*, gracias pero me falta mucho para maestro aunque haya contestado muchos mensajes. Te deseo mucha suerte con las oposiciones.
-


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est presque toujours toi qui réponds à mes questions sur FR-ESP, alors merciiiiiii beaucoup !


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est toujours un plaisir de te voir sur le forum Français Seulement *Lluis *(pas Luis, Karine ).

_*    Félicitations    *_​


----------



## Outsider

Os meus parabéns também ao Domtom. _Moltes felicitats!_


----------

